# How long can I freeze head?



## here2 (Apr 28, 2008)

soo I show a nice buck opening day, wasn’t sure if I was going to mount it or just euro. Well went back and forth called around, then holidays then life. So this head has been frozen since November triple bagged . Am I going to be kicked taking him somewhere or is it totally fine doing what I did?

Thanks Tony


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

You're fine,get him mounted.


----------

